# ?



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know how to post pictures but if n-e 1 even cares my pictures r on Google + DENISEGARCIA


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok think i got one on these


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for posting a photo. Can you please fill out the form below too, so that we have more information? Answer what you can. Leave anything else blank.

------------------------------------------------------
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
What BRAND of food do you feed it?
How often do you feed your betta fish?
How MUCH do you give at each feeding?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish - OR - How long have you owned it?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Thank you for posting a photo. Can you please fill out the form below too, so that we have more information? Answer what you can. Leave anything else blank.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Housing
> ...


 HE came home 1/10/13 he was a baby. Not sure of actual age.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Personal opinion but I think your tank is too small to have two males in it. That only allows them MAYBE 1.75g each. I'd suggest getting a larger tank to split or two separate tanks.

Likely problem is poor water conditions. You need maybe one more 50% change in a tank that small with one betta. With two in one that small it might be 50% WCs every other day or more :< I'd really suggest you get a larger tank to split.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with Kithy. You tank is a bit small for two bettas. I have one betta in a 2.5 gallon. Is the tank you have Aqueon's Betta Bow? I have the same tank but I don't have it divided so there isn't two fish, just one. 

I cause is likely poor water conditions. Until you can get a new tank do at least a 50% water change every day. 

Also, In the future you might want to consider a filter. Im assuming you have a thermometer for the tank so you can be sure of how warm the water is. The water is warm enough now but if it gets colder where you live you might need a heater.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi My2Bettas,

I'm glad you were able to fill out the form. So you've had him since January 2013? If so, he's still a pretty young fish. I agree with the comments that Kithy and VivianKJean have made so far.

Here are some recommendations that may help him feel better:

*1) Do more frequent water changes:*

In a small tank wastes such as ammonia can build up quickly. Your two guys are sharing a tank, so they have about 1.25 gal each. As the others have suggested, this means you should be doing some additional water changes.

Since you have a filter, I recommend doing one 80-to-90% and two 50% water changes per week. If it's easier for you to do 100% water changes, rather than 80-90% ones, go ahead and do the 100% instead.

Every day, suck out any debris or wastes from the bottom. I use a turkey baster to do this.

Tetra Ammonia Safe temporarily neutralizes ammonia. This is why the petstore recommended it. I would keep using it, as directed on the bottle. Be sure to use it every time that you do a water change. 

Here's a potential water change schedule for you, starting with today (Sunday):
Sunday - Do a 80-90% (or 100%) water change. Be sure to use the Tetra Ammonia Safe.
Tuesday or Wednesday - Do a 50% water change. Use the Tetra Ammonia Safe.
Friday - Do a 50% water change. Use the Tetra Ammonia Safe.

*2) Consider getting a second tank:*

Splitting a 2.5 gal tank means that your guys don't have a lot of space. If you can afford it, I recommend getting a second tank.

Or, if you like the idea of a split tank, consider getting one that is at least 5 gallons. This would allow them to have a larger home.

*3) Temperature requirements:*

Bettas are tropical fish, and require warm water. You said that the water temperature is 80F, but you don't have a heater. Is that correct?

What's the temperature in your home? Water temp generally runs a few degrees cooler than room temp. (So if the water temp is 80F, I'd think the air temp would be around 85-86F.)

What type of thermometer do you have? Is it a glass one that goes inside the tank, or a stick-on one that gets put on the outside of the tank? If you don't have one that goes inside the tank, I recommend a Floating Glass Thermometer, as they're very accurate. You can get this at petstores for about $3, or at Walmart for $1.65. 

Also, unless you live in a tropical environment, the water temperature will fluctuate throughout the day. Having a heater will help maintain a consistent water temperature. This is important, since fluctuating temps will cause stress. And stress can lead to illnesses.

*4) Omega One is a good brand of food.*

I'm glad that you switched to this. 

Since he's bloated right now, don't feed him any freeze-dried bloodworms or Aqueon food. 

Offer him a bit of Omega One. If he eats, great! If not, remove the food from the tank. (Leaving it in will contaminate the water.)

*Summary:*

- Do more water changes.
- Consider getting a second tank, so they have more space.
- Make sure the water temp is really 80F.
- Keep offering him Omega One Betta Buffet pellets. If he doesn't eat, simply remove it from the tank. Do not feed him freeze-dried foods.
- Make sure the water temperature inside the tank is really 80F.

Keep monitoring him. Let us know how he's doing. If the bloat doesn't go away, or if he doesn't start eating soon, let us know.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Got HEATER*

Ok he LOVES eating has GREAT APPITITE. 
Got heater & thermometer that goes in water.working on bigger tank next. In tell then will add 1 more 50% water change. Also i do believe the water was really only 77° MY2BETTAS were probably freezing. Thanks for the help everyone especially my friend LittleBlueFishlets, you really helped us get through this THANK YOU for having patients with me & walking me through everything.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

77F is ok. Bettas do best at temperatures in the 77-82 range so that's ok. 

How is he doing?

How many pellets do you feed him?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Right now 1-2 skip day then maybe 3, skip day same for hes brother. Ok about heater i dont like it im constantly watching.want to get safety heater all in do time .Hes still sideways & not doing much.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He floats sideways? Is this all the time, or just occasionally? 

I had mentioned Epsom salt to you before. Did you use this? If so, how much did you use. (Epsom salt isn't Aquarium salt. They're different.)

Can you post some new photos of him? (The last one was from a few weeks ago.) I'd like to see:
1) A photo of him from the side. (Similar to the one you posted in the first post of this thread, above.)
2) A photo from overhead, looking down on him. (Stand over the tank to do this.)
3) A photo of his tank.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Always sideways*

(Sorry it took so long stupid phone) HE HAS BEEN SIDEWAYS SINCE 3/29/14.CONSTANTLY, try's to straighten up ,swim down wards ,but cant . As for epsom salt did I believe 4/25, & agin couple days after cant find message but its wherer u said add 1.5 per gallon I added a lil under 3.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay added pictures not sure it's on thread let me know PLEASE THANKS


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I said to add 1 teaspoon Epsom salt into his 2.5 gal tank (which is 0.4 teaspoons per gallon)..... but the amount that you added 3 teaspoons total is OK.

1) Is there still Epsom salt in the tank?

2) Are you giving him the Omega One pellets now? 

3) The photos did not post on the thread. Please try posting them again. At the bottom of the reply box, click "Go Advanced."
When the new window opens, click the 'paper clip' icon. (4th from the left, on the top row of icons.) Upload your files. Then post them.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

This is from 5/9/14 I belive or 11th let me know if I did it right and I will get a recent one. (Picture above)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1) If you've been using Epsom salt since 4/25, then he's been in it for over 3 weeks now. 

Has there been Epsom salt in his tank for the past 3+ weeks?

2) He's been eating the Omega One pellets, right? 

Have you seen him poop at all? 

3) If you've seen him poop, was it red-cinnamon colored?

If he has been in Epsom salt (1 teaspoon per gallon) for 3 weeks, and he's still having problems, I would try tetracycline or Kanaplex. These are both antibiotics that can treat internal infections. Use just one, not both.

Tetracycline is available at places like PetSmart. Kanaplex (Kanamycin sulfate) may be available at petstores, or you may need to order it online.

Be sure to follow the directions on the package! You need to follow them exactly as written. If you have questions about the directions, ask here.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*ok hope it works this time*

Here are latest pictures.5/20/14 & 5/22/14.as for epsom salt I used it on 4/25,with 100%water change & then a couple days later I believe on 4/29 which was with 3 teaspoons & 100% water change. NEXT --5/2 80%--5/6 80% NO SALT,--5/9 100%--5/11 50% --5/14 100% NO SALT. NEXT --5/20 100% WITH SALT 1 TEASPOON. wasn't sure should of asked about adding all the time .OK so NO BATHROOM have not seen any poop at all.he still eats should I stop feeding him? Also should I get the medicine that was mentioned in previous posts 
PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO.
NEXT ALMOST FORGOT HE CANNOT OPEN HIS GILLS @ ALL HASN'T BEEN ABLE TO FOR A LONG TIME , HOWEVER YESTERDAY 5/24 or 5/23 HE WAS AS ABLE TO OPEN ONE SIDE ONLY NOT SURE IF THAT MEANS HE'S GETTING BETTER. THANK U.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*should i add epsom salt*

Going to do water change should i add salt agin


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*1) Keep him in Epsom salt all the time. *

Every time you do a water change, add 1 teaspoon Epsom salt per gallon of new water. Add conditioner. Shake/stir until the Epsom salt is dissolved. 

Use this treated water to do his water changes. (Don't add any more at other times, just when you do the water changes.) This will keep him in a constant 1 teaspoon/gal dosage.

*2) Keep feeding him the Omega One pellets.*

Eating will provide nutrition and calories, which his immune system needs.

*3) Get either tetracycline or Kanaplex. * 

These are both antibiotics that can treat internal infections. Use just one, not both. Tetracycline is available at places like PetSmart. Kanaplex (kanamycin sulfate) may be available at petstores, or you may need to order it online.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Thanks*

Ok will do thanks going to get medicine, I'll keep you updated


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

You're thinking he has an internal infection in his swim bladder, LBF?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Rebekah -

1) He started having buoyancy issues around March 30th (about 2 months ago.)
2) He was fasted several times.
3) His food was switched to Omega One on April 25th (over a month ago). Also, he was only being given 3-4 pellets every other day. This is underfeeding, IMO. 
4) He's been in 1 tsp Epsom salt per gallon for 3 weeks. 
5) The temp has been between 77-80F during this time (with 80F more recently), and the water change frequency has been increased (for the last 2 weeks, at least). 
6) Despite all of this, the bloating appears to be getting worse.

I do think the fish needs more food, but it seems like the bloat worsens when he eats, so the underlying condition needs to be tackled right now.

Based on the history, there are a few things it could be:
- Internal parasites 
- Internal aerobic bacterial infection
- Internal anaerobic bacterial infection

I don't think it's parasites in the intestinal tract because the bloating is pretty far back. It looks to me like there's either fluid or gas trapped in the swim bladder region. (I wonder what would happen if it was punctured with a very fine needle, but let's not even think about that any further.)

So I recommended a broad spectrum antibiotic to begin. Plus, since it's an internal issue, it needs to be an antibiotic that treats internally. There are three that do this: kanaplex (kanamycin sulfate), tetracycline and minocycline. 

Tetracycline is also excellent, and is widely available at petstores. Kanaplex is excellent, but often must be ordered. Mardel Maracyn 2 (minocycline) isn't currently available. Plus, it's fairly harsh on the liver and internal organs.

Once the OP has the tetracycline, I recommend adding it to the tank, and also soaking pellets in it to really try to hit the intestinal tract.

Then, we'll see what happens.... If the tetracycline doesn't help, then I'll recommend adding metronidazole too, since this treats both parasites and anaerobic bacterial infections.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*starting medicine today 5/27/14*

dUe to holiday store closed early so I I'm going to go at lunch time to go get medicine. Ill check back @ about 12:00 if all is same i will continue on as planned. Thanks.oh yeah keep in mind my other fish is not sick at all and shows no signs of being sick


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Since your other fish is OK, you'll want to separate them during the treatment. There's no reason to subject your healthy fish to medications.

Do you have another tank or container to do the treatment? 

You'll need to add tetracycline to the tank, and also soak his food in it for a few seconds so it absorbs some of the meds.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*ok*

So will saperate , add medicine,soke food in medicine .Do I keep adding salt? And keep them seperate the whole time? Also there is 2 medicines one I believe says NORTH. Do I get that one or the one with out NORTH


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok got medicine


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Faith start for my lil double check*

I pray this works it hasn't been the same with him sick part of the reason he got his name is because he was always up and zooming around happy, now he just floats on top of tank its very hard to see .


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*5/27/14. 9:00pm begin meds.*

Ok separated MY2BETTAS added meds & salt & ammonia safe,conditioner, soaked food in meds. Giving him 2 pellets.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, sounds good. 

What brand of medicine did you get?
By "salts" you mean Epsom salt, right? 

How is he doing tonight?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes Epsom salt got API brand tetracycline . He seems to be doing ok . He flared out his gills more than once wich is good I believe.but his Boyce seems to be the same. His brother is all sad he just stares into the other tank.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Give it a few days for the medication to work.... 

Keep us updated.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*5/29/14*

Ok these are from 5/29/14 like I said before his buoyancy has not improved.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

He does seem more alert & can open gills now still eats but still sideways.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh yeah still have NOT seen any poop


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So you started the tetracycline on 5/27. Have you been following these directions?

_"For best results, remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration. For each 10 gallons (38L) of water, empty one packet directly into aquarium. Repeat dose after 24 hours. Wait another 24 hours then change 25% of the aquarium water. Repeat this treatment for a second time, for a total of 4 doses. Then make a final 25% water change and add fresh activated carbon or replace filter cartridge. Treatment may be repeated, if necessary. This package treats up to 100 gallons. Four doses required for full course of treatment."_

If you've followed these directions, you'll have added new medication four times so far.

If he is any better at all, do another round of 4 treatments. (Sunday through Wednesday.)

How much is he eating?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/1/14*

Ok these pictures are from today 6/1/14.Yes it will be day 4 . He got pretty good @ flipping around, he actually stayed upright for a moment. Other picture is his brother watching over him like always. I gave him 2 pellets with medicine night I started his medicine well soaked in it then next night none next night 2 pellets did not soak, then 1,today 6/1/14 I just gave him 2 pellets with medicine.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1) Do another round of 4 treatments with tetracycline. (Sunday through Wednesday.)

2) Feed him two pellets EVERY DAY, soaked in tetracycline EVERY DAY.

3) Keep him in Epsom salt at a dosage of 1 teaspoon per gallon. Keep him in this ALL THE TIME. 

4) When you do a water change, dissolve 1 teaspoon Epsom salt into 1 gallon of new water. Add conditioner. Make sure the temperature is the same as his tank water. Do the water change, then add the night's dose of Tetracycline.

If he is not better by Wednesday, then do a water change to remove the remaining medication..... Then switch him to a metronidazole medication, such as API General Cure.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Yea poop 6/1/14 night*

NIGHT TIME doing his water change & I see POOP, at lest I think it is . Got or saw post will continue medicine intel Wednesday, also fed him 2 PELLETS soaked in meds, EVERYDAY. THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/1/14*

Finally POOP


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Poop is always a good sign! How's he doing today?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=406218 

shows you how to do stuff


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Poop is always good! Rooting for the little guy!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So today (Wednesday) should be the last day of his treatment cycle. How is he doing? Any change?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/4/14. Still sideways*

Well today is Wednesday 6/4/14 my lil DOUBLE CHECK is still sideways. Last day of meds then i will start new medsmetronidazole medication as mentioned before, hope this works


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor guy


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Oops top pix is upside down.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

is he still alive.............?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

He's really hanging in there.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes he is very much alive


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Very smart 2*

He is also very smart here he is 6/4/14 night time resting his tail on his lil hamack leaf.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/6/14. Started general cure meds.*

Started the new meds 6/6/14 Friday. Thursday 6/5/14 pet store was closed by the time i got off work so did 100% water change cleaned out all tetracycline meds. Added epsom salt ,ammonia safe, conditioner (on 6/5/14) So Friday 6/6/14 started metronidazole/ general cure ,followed directions. So Today 6/8/14 I will do another treatment. Pictures are from 6/7/14.Haven't seen any more poop he still eats (did NOT soak in meds).


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/7/14 (night)*

Ok these are also from 6/7/14. Sometimes his face seems whiter then others?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

He will go paler when he is sleeping, so as long as the paleness doesnt stick around all the time you can hopefully write it off, if the color goes pale and stays pale h.owever it is different

He seems to have flipped right side up which is a good signm continue with the treatment the medication suggests and I'll keep my fingers crossed the culprit was found.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

1) How is he doing? 

2) Is the API General Cure helping at all?
3) Does he look any better than he did before?

It's good that he's still eating.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/14/14 ? ???*

Well did the Tetracycline treatment did General Cure treatment & my LIL DOUBLE CHECK is still sideways.He seems to be a little bit more alert, he still eats have NOT seen any more poop .Not sure what or even if there is anything else to do. Open to suggestions, what about getting him some Daphnia? Well I'll check back in a bit. THANK YOU EVERYONE for all the help.SPECIAL THANKS TO LittleBlueFishlets, MY2BETTAS we could not of done it with out your help.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*1) Can you post some new photos? *

That way, we can compare how he looks now to how he looked last week.

*2) Yes, you can try Daphnia. But make sure they're frozen. *

Don't use anything that's freeze-dried.

*3) Are you still using Epsom salt? If not, I would try adding it at a dosage of 2 teaspoons per gallon. *

a) Put some tank water into a cup.
b) Stir in 2 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon of water.
c) After the Epsom salt is completely dissolved, pour half of it into the tank.
d) Wait 30 minutes or more. Then pour the other half of the solution into the tank.

When you do a water change: Stir in 2 teaspoons Epsom salt for each new 1 gallon of water. Add conditioner. Use this for his water changes. (This will keep the dosage steady at 2 teaspoons Epsom salt per gallon.)

Keep him in the Epsom salt solution for 5-6 days. 

Keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures the dates are on them hes still eating & alive @ work post more later still putting epsom salt.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

This is an odd case certainly. it appears that his swim bladder is either permanently misshapen from his disease or that it may have formed a gas bubble along that side he cant purge.
I have heard of experts lancing the swim bladder which may be an idea for him, do you have any hard core aquarium stores in your area (look for ones that treat exotics or are part of showring circuits) that may be able to look at him or point you to a vet with fish experience? it is very left field for fish owners to seek out vets since usually they cannot help, but this may be a case of needing to give it a try.

Of course before we go that far we can always look into the other available antibiotics on the market. Tetracycline is good for taking out many types of bacteria but the drug is old, so occasionally a resistant strain may ignore it. I have heard of other types available in the US including Maracyne and kanaplex which may be worth looking into.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*6/28/14 still here, my lil fighting fish*

Well still here still sideways still eating. I wanted to put video of him eating so you could see what happenes it seems if he has air bubble coming out of his gills when he tries to get the food However he still eat seems more active at times


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Did you try giving him frozen daphnia? (Not freeze-dried.)

I would try the frozen daphnia for awhile. Be sure that the food is completely thawed before giving to him. (Don't give it to him if it's still frozen.)

Also, you can try soaking his pellets in metronidazole. That might help it get into his system better.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*7/2/14*

ok today 7/2/14 I will try the daphnia frozen not freeze dried aIso I will soak his food in metronidazole. I have NOT tried the daphnia but I have been adding epsom salt continuously with water changes he is still in his own tank.Also about gills he hasn't been able to flare them out and when he eats it seems as if blowing air and bubbles I don't know if that has anything to do with it.I'll check back later have to go back to work.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*7/4/14 happy fireworks day! !!!*

Ok did NOT get the daphnia but did start soaking food. Cant find anywhere where they sell them. If any one knows please let me know thanks.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think every chain pet store sells frozen daphnia. Petco, Petsmart, etc. It's in a small freezer near the back of the fish section.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

My Petcos and Petsmart don't sell frozen daphnia. The only places that sells it is a LFS.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So you're soaking the food in metronidazole and he's eating it? If so, that is good. 

How is he doing? Any better?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

7/12/14 
update ok gave him the soaked food on 7/4/14 but stoped he seemed to get worse , he looked uncomfortably swollen. My pet-co/pet smart does not have daphnia .also had pi


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Never feed your bettas peas*

Please NEVER FEED YOUR BETTAS PEAS...
My LIL DOUBLE CHECK is still with us how ever I do know that it is because of the FROZEN PEAS I had feed him in the beginning because when he poops i see it .He has only pooped a few times maybe 5. So I dont know if there is anything to help this but I won't give up. If anyone knows anything please let me know. Thanks MY2BETTAS


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*7/16/14*

Still sideways


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

awe poor baby!

Also, I have a question for you. Have you tried API's General Cure? I've never thought of it as a great thing to use for SBD until my girl. She has stubbled with bloating for the entire 11 months i've had her (Not as severe as your fish). Someone on this forum (I forget who) said to try general cure if she does not improve. I only finished the treatment on monday BUT she has no issues with bloating and I've been feeding her every day (I feed my fish Omega One Pellets and frozen daphnia). This might be something for you to look into. I'll keep you updated with my girl but so far she has been the healthiest she has ever been in the 11 months I've had her.

(i also kept the epsom salt in her tank as I did the general cure treatment)


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*7/20/14*

Yes I I have tried general culture and I still am keeping him Epsom sal. I've also tried Tetracycline. he is still sideways and he still Eats.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't remember if we've asked or not, but does he poop?

If you were willing to really start throwing hands at this thing, you could try Kanaplex. Might have to order it online, but I don't think time is a big issue since this doesn't seem to be a life-threatening thing.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

He does poop every so often, I do believe its the PEAS I gave him:'(


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

It treats fungal and bacterial infections, internal and external. Any poop is better than no poop.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*7/23/14 -&-7/25/14*

here are a few pictures if anybody knows of anything to help digest peas please let me know thank you. 
MY2BETTAS


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would not recommend feeding peas. There are other, imo safer ways to deal with constipation. So he's flipped onto his other side?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/3/14*

the problem is I already fed him peas in the beginning so now he's having problems digesting them.Thats why I said please do not feed your bettas peas, this is the result. I know now NEVER to feed them peas. Yes he does flip around from side to side he still eats, but I've noticed he has problems swallowing now so any suggestions on how to help bettas digest peas will be helpful. Thanks MY2BETTAS


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

if you can, try to get hold of some frozen (not freeze dried) daphnia. 

Some people on here say that Petsmart carries it, however the Petsmart near me does not carry it. I found mine at a local fish store. I had call a couple of them in my area before I found one that had it in stock. However, another store offered to order it in for me so my suggestion is to call ahead. You may have a super nice and friendly store in the area that would offer to order it for you.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 Vivian

The pet store chains around me carry it, but I live in a pretty populated town and the pet stores tend to be big and carry a lot of things. Especially since fish are a more popular hobby down here.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Hahaha it does surprise me that since I live in NYC that the chain pet stores hardly carry anything!

Lets just say that i spend a lot of time in Chinatown at a fish store there since they have tons of frozen food options and gorgeous fish.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

MY2BETTAS - Don't worry about the peas. At this point, they're not an issue anymore. It's been a long time since you fed him the peas..... 

If I recall correctly, you've tried: Epsom salt (added directly to the tank at a dosage of about 1 teaspoon/gal), tetracycline, and API General Cure. You've also switched him to Omega One food. Is all of that correct? 

Overall, is he getting worse, better, or just staying the same? At any point (with all the things that you tried), did he seem to get any better?

How long did you use the Epsom salt? It was added directly to his tank, right?

Note to @VivianKJean and @freeflow246 - OP previously stated that frozen daphnia is not available in her local area. (See page 7.)


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

oops sorry - I've been following this thread for a while and could not remember if she had tried frozen daphnia yet.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Fishlets. I had forgotten that.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/7/14*

Good to see you back LittleBlueFishlets That is all correct tetracycline first changed food to Omega One then did the general cure treatment, adding epsom salt directly to the water, I did stop for a period of time but have been adding epsom salt in every time I do water change. I did think he was getting better for a moment However recently I've noticed he is having trouble swallowing before he was able to get the food you know fast I notice it now takes him a couple trys to get the food in his mouth not always able to swallow also very important his two front fins I think he lost movement in them I will post pictures


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*Pictures 8/6/14*

I tryed to get a pix from underneath? ???


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, I think that the loss of movement in his front fins is due to the bloating. The more bloated he becomes, the less he's able to maneuver himself around.

How much Epsom salt are you using?

At this point, I would try Kanaplex (kanamycin sulfate). It's a broad spectrum antibiotic. It may only be available online. (Try the Drs Foster and Smith website.)

When you get the Kanaplex, add it directly to the water. But also soak his pellets in it before feeding him. This will help get some of the medication inside him.

You're trying everything you can. As I said, don't worry about the peas anymore. It looks to me like there's an internal infection. The metronidazole (General Cure) and tetracycline didn't help, but hopefully, the Kanaplex will hit it.

Once you start the Kanaplex, keep using it for multiple cycles. You may need to use multiple courses of treatment for him, since he's had this for quite awhile.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/12/14*

Thanks for responding it is very much appreciated. Okay I will look into getting the Kanaplex and keep you updated


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

How much Epsom salt are you using?


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/17/14*

I've been putting 1/2 teaspoon he is in a 2,maybe 2/5 gallon tank. By himself. Also I recently got air bubbles for him when I turn it on he open & shuts his mouth.HE is still sideways,but doesn't look that bloated? As for the Kanaplex I will order today so i should receive it in a couple of days.thanks for responding. 
Sincerely, MY2BETTAS


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you should be doing 1 teaspoon per gallon. So at least 2 teaspoons.

I would try that dosage of Epsom Salt.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/17/14. ALL pictures*

Ok. here is some recent pictures and his tank is about one and a half gallons not two.JUST cleaned tank agin the last pictures are about 20 mins old others are from this morning.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks like he is disappearing


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you explain what you mean by "disappearing?"

I would keep him at 1 teaspoon Epsom salt per gallon. So, for example, if you remove 1 gal of water from his tank, then:
a) fill a container with fresh water that's the same temp as his tank.
b) add conditioner.
c) stir in 1 teaspoon Epsom salt until it's completely dissolved.
d) use this for the water change.

This will allow you to keep him at a consistent 1 teaspoon per gallon dosage.

Overall, how is he doing? Does he seem any better at all? How is his appetite? How much are you feeding him?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

His fins don't look so hot. How often are you changing the water again?


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just euthanized my girl last night from the same thing. She grew boil type lumps on her back and front and she was always at the top just sitting there. I tried just about every medication I could but nothing worked. I even popped one of the lumps and a liquid came out, but in a couple of days the lump was back. I finally decided to end her suffering after 3 and a half long weeks. I hope you can get your boy out of it!


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*disappearing*

what I mean by Disappearing , It looks as if his fins are deteriorating & or disappearing.very thin.as for water change i try to do every other day or so but sometimes 2 days will go by before I can do water change I mostly do 100% water change add epsom salt, water conditioner, ammonia safe, easy balance. As for eating I feed him Omega one pellets 2 or 3 every other day but I'm not going to feed him for a day or two because it looks like he is getting all clogged up in his chest area .He is still MY LIL DOUBLE CHECK & still acts very much alive but also very limited.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

*8/18/14. Rip my lil double check*

MY LIL DOUBLE CHECK IS GONE :'( :'( :'(. Found him this morning around 6AM dead. His gills where flared out not sure if thats normal or not.any how bye.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I was hoping he would pull through...


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy. He put up a good fight.


----------



## MY2BETTAS (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you i really do appreciate it it helps to know people care .i grow so attached to him ,now his brother. Big money keeps looking @ his brothers empty tank im sure it sounds crazy but he knows not sure if i should get another betta or not not sure if i can put up with the heart ache.
My2bettas


----------

